# Which Enclosure?



## tenoderaterror (Oct 12, 2011)

I have two decent enclosures which I might be able to move my mantis to when molting time comes around. The first is a screen enclosure, and the second is a kritter keeper. My mantis is L6 now but which enclosure should I use!

Screen enclosure: 1 foot by 6 inches

Ups: Plenty of handholds, less chance of falling, suitably sized

Downs: Moisture evaporates REALLY quick, hard to look in

Kritter Keeper: 1 foot by 10 inches

Ups: retains moisture, bigger, better looking, spaces at top, easy to look in

Downs: bigger chance of falling

*********************************************************WHICH ONE?***************************************************


----------



## gripen (Oct 12, 2011)

i would go with the screen cage


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 12, 2011)

You can glue screen to the top of the critter keeper, then it's better, if not go screen.


----------



## CoolMantid (Oct 12, 2011)

I agree with #3 angelofdeathzz


----------



## Termite48 (Oct 12, 2011)

Modify the larger enclosure. It is easy to do with several available materials.


----------



## Psychobunny (Nov 10, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> You can glue screen to the top of the critter keeper, then it's better, if not go screen.


That's what I do with mine, screen the whole inside of the lid.

I also work it down with a Dremmel so the lid is not so hard to pry off!!

You can put a little sphagnum moss on the floor if you are worried about falling.


----------



## Psychobunny (Nov 10, 2011)

tenoderaterror said:


> I have two decent enclosures which I might be able to move my mantis to when molting time comes around. The first is a screen enclosure, and the second is a kritter keeper. My mantis is L6 now but which enclosure should I use!
> 
> Screen enclosure: 1 foot by 6 inches
> 
> ...


Where did you find this screen encloser? Is there a brand name, or did you make it yourself?


----------

